# Rejecting Incoming Calls



## ION the Prize

What would happen to an incoming call if I pressed Reject on my Zebra instead of Accept?


----------



## ION the Prize

(You can't always just ignore them!)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

ION the Prize said:


> What would happen to an incoming call if I pressed Reject on my Zebra instead of Accept?


Goes to another person logged in.


----------



## Dead and Khaki

You'd possibly get some tasks accomplished.


----------



## soyaxo

At my old store, you'd get written up. Never actually happened, but was threatened.


----------



## NKG

ION the Prize said:


> What would happen to an incoming call if I pressed Reject on my Zebra instead of Accept?


It goes to another zebra logged in if not will route them to guest service


----------



## ION the Prize

Swear to god, was trying to help a guest the other day and the incoming call was blocking the info I needed.

Wouldn't think to do it otherwise. Not in a million years. Hand on a bible.


----------



## Dream Baby

I never log into my phone except when asked over the walkie.

The reason is my Zebra will randomly log into different extensions and/or occasionally call some random extension in the store like the Pharmacy.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

Everyone does it.


----------



## lokinix

I used to do it a lot when I was helping customers, but now a days when I am one of the only people logged into the phone for GM or Toys, I put people on hold.


----------



## ION the Prize

Today a call showed up on my Zebra. It took up the full screen.

I thought I recognized the name as that of another team member, and I wasn't about to answer a personnel call while trying to backstock. I tapped the red button and the call disappeared.

But a few seconds later it was back again.

This time I let it ring, waiting for it to go away, which it did. A little bit after that I heard a call over the walkie for a leader to take a team member call.

So, what happened? Was I was the only one logged into GM? 'Cause, here's the thing, I didn't log into the phone this morning. And, if I was the only one logged in, who else saw the call the second time?


----------



## versionDefect

soyaxo said:


> At my old store, you'd get written up. Never actually happened, but was threatened.


is your store run by nazis wtf lol


----------



## Xanatos

ION the Prize said:


> Today a call showed up on my Zebra. It took up the full screen.
> 
> I thought I recognized the name as that of another team member, and I wasn't about to answer a personnel call while trying to backstock. I tapped the red button and the call disappeared.
> 
> But a few seconds later it was back again.
> 
> This time I let it ring, waiting for it to go away, which it did. A little bit after that I heard a call over the walkie for a leader to take a team member call.
> 
> So, what happened? Was I was the only one logged into GM? 'Cause, here's the thing, I didn't log into the phone this morning. And, if I was the only one logged in, who else saw the call the second time?


The call came to you first. You hit reject, which sent it to someone else. That second person hit reject, which sent it back to you. You let it ring for long enough that it got sent back to the second person, and they finally answered it.

I think you're automatically logged into the phone when you log into myDay now.


----------



## ION the Prize

Xanatos said:


> The call came to you first. You hit reject, which sent it to someone else ...


So, I never actually disconnected the call?


Xanatos said:


> That second person hit reject, which sent it back to you. You let it ring for long enough that it got sent back to the second person, and they finally answered it ...


Hmm ...


Xanatos said:


> I think you're automatically logged into the phone when you log into myDay now.


But if we're all automatically logged in, wouldn't there have been more than two people seeing the call?


----------



## Xanatos

ION the Prize said:


> So, I never actually disconnected the call?
> 
> Hmm ...
> 
> But if we're all automatically logged in, wouldn't there have been more than two people seeing the call?


Correct, you never disconnected the call. The person calling did not have to call a second time, they just got rerouted to a different person.

There should have been more than two people seeing the call if everything is working correctly and there are more than two people who are signed in with GM as their workcenter. You only get calls for your own workcenter.


----------



## ION the Prize

Xanatos said:


> The person calling did not have to call a second time, they just got rerouted to a different person.



I've never thought of the call being "rerouted". I figure if my phone is ringing, then anybody else signed into the same area is hearing the ring too.


----------



## Xanatos

ION the Prize said:


> I've never thought of the call being "rerouted". I figure if my phone is ringing, then anybody else signed into the same area is hearing the ring too.


I'm not completely sure actually. Maybe they all ring at the same time. But if every hits reject, it'll ring again. And if you're the only one signed in, hitting reject won't make it stop ringing.


----------



## happygoth

ION the Prize said:


> So, I never actually disconnected the call?
> 
> Hmm ...
> 
> But if we're all automatically logged in, wouldn't there have been more than two people seeing the call?


I've logged out when I sign in. Seems to stay logged off, because I usually take the same couple of zebras.


----------



## ION the Prize

happygoth said:


> I've logged out when I sign in. Seems to stay logged off, because I usually take the same couple of zebras.


So now it's like the phones are "opt out" rather than "opt in"?

It's like Target assuming you're a smoker.


----------



## redeye58

Since they've moved food orders over to MyDay, I'll be logged in for calls?


----------



## rd123

I login to my department everyday . If I cannot attend I sometimes ignore . I’m sure it gets picked up by someone else . Eventually I had to pick it up as no one else will respond to walkie calls to attend the transferred call . It’s frustrating when they ask market to attend home/chem/toys call .


----------



## Xanatos

redeye58 said:


> Since they've moved food orders over to MyDay, I'll be logged in for calls?


Make sure to sign into just Starbucks and you shouldn't get calls.


----------



## Yetive

Lately, it signs me in as leader only. I manually sign in as everything, but later in the day I'm back to leader only.


----------



## DBZ

It logs me into toys, GM, and Food and Bev. I work S&E though, but it doesn't log me into GS. One day, I logged out of those areas and it logged me into leader. I didn't like that at all.


----------



## Dream Baby

My Zebra logs me into random departments and sometimes calls them too!


----------



## ION the Prize

What would happen to an incoming call if I pressed Reject on my Zebra instead of Accept?


----------



## lokinix

My zerba only logs me into the departments I have selected in MyDay. It works out, but when I'm a closing expert, I have log into everything in MyDay and then I get all the phonecalls. Sigh


----------

